# On the starting line...



## Ndel (May 22, 2012)

Good news and bad news.

Bad=have been refused a mortgage for the 4th time. Heartbreaking. This time the only thing was that i am not in my current job for 12 months yet. I will be in august, so trying again then. 

Good news=I have contacted DSN who is getting the doctor to write my letter of referal to the Pre conception clinic. Secretly excited but telling none of my nearest and dearest as it cud be a long road.

Not on a pump and sugar level last time was 8.9 3 months ago. Was 8.5 a month ago


Exciteddddd....

they will give me the tap on the ass that i need. (and some folic acid im hoping   )

Noelle


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 22, 2012)

sorry to hear about the mortgage, it took us nearly 6 months to get the mortgage we eventually got and it was ridiculous the amount of hoops they made us jump through. Do not tell them you are pregnant if you are when you apply again! 

Good look with pre conception x


----------



## Ndel (May 22, 2012)

sugarfreerach said:


> sorry to hear about the mortgage, it took us nearly 6 months to get the mortgage we eventually got and it was ridiculous the amount of hoops they made us jump through. Do not tell them you are pregnant if you are when you apply again!
> 
> Good look with pre conception x



Thanks for the reply. No i definately wont be telling them that or we'll get nothing, They were telling us the other week how we'd definately get one  and its a bonus we're married with no children. Amazing how the world sees different things in different ways. 
Noelle


----------

